# Fan Mod? dont like LEDs



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

I am in need of a PCI fan but all the fans with resonable Noise lvl and airflow HAVE LEDs !!!!! is there any way i can disable the LED with out killing the fan ?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

like you mean a PCI slot fan? something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129025 ?

if that doesnt work, to every LED that is on the corner of the fan, there will be a little plastic wire thing. if you follow them back to the actual fan motor, they will be connected via little solderings. if you rip them out of the solder, or just cut the lines, that should disable the LEDs and keep the fan intact. if the LEDs are in the actual fan, then i dont know what to do sorry


----------



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

forcifer said:


> like you mean a PCI slot fan? something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129025 ?
> 
> if that doesnt work, to every LED that is on the corner of the fan, there will be a little plastic wire thing. if you follow them back to the actual fan motor, they will be connected via little solderings. if you rip them out of the solder, or just cut the lines, that should disable the LEDs and keep the fan intact. if the LEDs are in the actual fan, then i dont know what to do sorry


YEa like that one ... But that one is LOUD !!! ... Grrr i cant find the link right now but the fan i was looking at moved alot of air but didnt have alot of noise. some think like 28air flow but 14dBA, BUT IT HAS A LED !!!!! i cant stand lights with my computer.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

read the second part of my post  should tell you how to get rid of LEDs. see if you can find pics of the fan you want working, and ill tell you if they are inner or outer LEDs

28db is really that loud. how loud do you want?

could get http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge=product_info&cPath=36_145&products_id=2221 and just replace the fan on it with a quiet, non LED one


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

28dB isn't _that_ loud. Take a look here for a reference:
http://www.gcaudio.com/resources/howtos/loudness.html

In any case though, you could probably get it a bit quieter with replacing the fan on that second one Forcifer linked for you.


----------



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106104

somthing like that ...  im not sure if i can disable the LEDs


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

not that i can see. look at the link i sent though, and get something like this fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835191006 if you want no noise at all. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999199 would also work


----------



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

forcifer said:


> not that i can see. look at the link i sent though, and get something like this fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835191006 if you want no noise at all. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999199 would also work


I already have the SilenX fans ... but thats not a PCI slot Fan !!!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

you would get http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge=product_info&cPath=36_145&products_id=2221 , and replace the fan on it with a non LED, SilenX fan.


----------



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

http://www.eaglebit.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=EB-200-00123&Click=14


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yes thats the one, just get it, remove the LED fan, install a different fan that doesnt have LEDs, and you should be fine


----------

